# corrosion stopper



## jimmyjj (Nov 20, 2011)

I need to add some corrosion blocker on my new TS. CSP / Blaster (as in photo attached) is all i could find at my big box. does this stuff work? - seemed expensive. alternatives (without mail ordering something)?


----------



## woodknots (Mar 12, 2008)

i just use Johnson floor wax on my ts after cleaning off the grease they put on to protect at factory i use it on my ts ,bs, dp,and scroll saw


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

If you have a Bass ProShops near, try G-96 gun spray(by Outers). Been using it for years and won't have any effect on the wood.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Some corrosion inhibitors react with wood finishes. You may want to see if this product does. Fish eyes suck. It would appear that the Blaster product is petrolatum based product which may or may not give you problems. B'lasters Dry Lube is a great product, I use often for lubricating my tools mechanisms, as it does a good job of lubricating while not allowing sawdust to adhere. It does however lead to finishing problems if it gets onto wood.
When I know I will not be using a tool for a while I like to spray it down with Boeshield T9 and NOT wipe it down until I use the tool again, If it is a tool in use, I'll just use wax. A lot of corrosion preventives end up being rather costly if used often. A tin of Johnsons wax is good for many applications and can be had for just a few dollars.


----------



## Sanity (Jan 13, 2011)

I have no experience with the Blaster product. I personally use Boeshield T-9 and have found this to be very good for keeping my cast iron surface rust free. If a tool is not going to be in use for a while, I typically give it a heay coat. The T-9 is pretty expensive though.


----------

